# Knitting and yarn shop in Jacksonville fl



## kbmmonavie (Feb 9, 2015)

kbmmonavie (online) Joined: Feb 9, 2015 Posts: 24 Loc: jacksonville fl

Karalynns Kollections is at 5318 Normandy blvd in the shops of Normandy open tues to sun 10am to 6 pm closed mon and open wed from 3pm to 7pm for meet up get together , they have knitting machine classes and yarn and knit and crochet lessons,have a knit machine mtg every 3rd sat from 10am to 12:30 love to have all come for a visit also have knitting machines for sale .
Karalynn's Kollection's 
5318 normandy blvd jacksonville fl
904-674-3727


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

kbmmonavie said:


> kbmmonavie (online) Joined: Feb 9, 2015 Posts: 24 Loc: jacksonville fl
> 
> Karalynns Kollections is at 5318 Normandy blvd in the shops of Normandy open tues to sun 10am to 6 pm closed mon and open wed from 3pm to 7pm for meet up get together , they have knitting machine classes and yarn and knit and crochet lessons,have a knit machine mtg every 3rd sat from 10am to 12:30 love to have all come for a visit also have knitting machines for sale .
> Karalynn's Kollection's
> ...


Is this yarn store your business?


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Thnx. Good to know because I make family visits up there from Orlando. :sm02:


----------



## kbmmonavie (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes we have a lot of yarn and knit machine yarn also lots of patterns. And handmade items


----------



## myj697 (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you, have a son inJacksonville, will have to go by next time I am there.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Looking forward to visiting.


----------



## kbmmonavie (Feb 9, 2015)

yes my shop has a learning spot and a craft shop


----------

